# Sacramento Zombie Walk



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Sacramento has a zombie walk? Why didn't anyone tell me?

http://www.examiner.com/x-57244-Sto...-meet-for-the-Nor-Cal-10th-Annual-Zombie-Walk


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Now you can keep an eye out for next year EQ


----------

